# Thomas Cary Johnson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Thomas Cary Johnson, American Presbyterian (July 19, 1859 -- February 15, 1936) was a Southern Presbyterian minister and biographer of Robert L. Dabney and Benjamin M. Palmer, among his other works. More on his life and works may be found here.


----------

